# Private Forum?



## Stressedandsad (Jan 29, 2014)

I am new here and read the rules about posting. I don't want to put too much personal info on the regular forums but the private area says I don't have access. Is there a special password or something?

Standing at a crossroads and scared and confused!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

30 messages, or become a supporter. Not hugely private, but it keeps out the search spiders. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

